

Show HN: My weekend project - CuteAdoptablePets.com - bwh2

Just deployed my weekend project. It's a mashup of Petfinder results with Google Maps.<p>Let me know if you have any comments, questions, suggestions, etc. Thanks!
======
jacquesm
I could find exactly one pet in there and I ended in Italy when entering a US
zipcode (90125).

Other than that _fantastic_ ideal, let me know when you're ready to go live
and I'll promote you every chance I get, including on all the websites I run.

~~~
bwh2
Update: This should be better now. I added a check for non-US addresses.

That's really interesting. My geocode backstop is Google's geocode service.
When I do a Google Map search for "90125" it also displays Palermo, Italy.
I'll see what I can do to work around this. Thanks for your help!

------
bwh2
Clickable: <http://cuteadoptablepets.com>

------
RiderOfGiraffes
USA only, but I think this is a great idea.

